# Little Machine Shop



## rake60 (Jul 17, 2007)

Little Machine Shop is a great source for parts, accessories or just general
information on mini lathes and mini mills.
They also sell a full line of small tooling.
This link will take you to one of their pages with a plan for a simple 
oscillating steam model:
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Projects/OscillatingEngine.php


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats a nice little engine, I think I will make that one.


----------

